# [SOLVED] Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

I just put together a new computer and after ~10 seconds it shuts down and 5 seconds later it restarts. I made sure nothing is shorting it out but it just keeps looping doing this over and over.
I took out the battery for the CMOS for an extended period and it still did it. I even tried unplugging some things and added more thermal paste. The computer just keeps restarting. The CPU fan starts turning right away but stops for about 8 seconds then starts right before the whole time starts up. 

CPU: Intel Q6600
CPU fan:Zalman 9700/Thermal Paste
MoBO: Gigabyte x-38-dq6
ram: ocz reaper 1066
PSU: ocz 1kw


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

Whole specs are

CPU: Intel Q6600
CPU fan: Zalman 9700/Thermal Paste
MoBO: Gigabyte x38-dq6
ram: ocz reaper 1066
PSU: ocz 1kw Pro X-Stream
video card: evga 8800gt 512mb
sound card: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
case:Antec 900
CD/DVD: Something from an older computer to be replaced

Since the last post I took out the battery for the CMOS for an extended period and put it back in, I reorganized the cables, tried it without the fans/x-fi sound card. I also made sure enough thermal paste was on the CPU and ther connection was solid and it still did it.


----------



## TinyTimOFee (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

could also be too much paste, i had a computer do that sounds like the processor fires up then the whole thing shuts down, was down to an improperly fitted heatsink

Do you get anything on screen? any video atal??


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

I get no video, I was told it might be the PSU so I might purchasing a different one from a local vendor and see what happens. 
I checked and nothing is touching the chasis of the case.


----------



## Kilmako (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

Any beeps or sound, Does it have a POST screen on the motherboard?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

is it only 1 stick of ram installed? have only the needed hardware to start.
otherwise, you might need to follow the bench test in my sig.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

do the bench test
check you applied the paste correctly
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

I did the bench test and the first time failed with the basic components so I bought some arctic silver thermal paste and applied as the directions said to and the bench test "passed". By that I mean everything powered up but no visual and the cpu fan stopped though and the GPU fan kept running. Yet no visual on the Monitor. So I tried all components in and the computer started doing it again and then since then the bench test still dosn't pass. I didnt isolate items except I didnt reinstall the sound card and the computer still repeated to fail your bench test even with basic peripherals.

I cleared the CMOS etc.

Edit: Could it be the PSU or should I jsut take it to a repair shop, they charge $40 and can diagnose w/e it is.


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

I tried a different PSU a 450w and enough amperage and it still gave me the same result of power up for 10 seconds and then 5 seconds it stops and starts teh whole cycle over


----------



## plexxity (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

Sounds like a bad Mobo.

hmmm, yes indeed.


----------



## plexxity (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

1 - Remove Power Button
2 - Remove Restart Button
3 - Remove LEDs
4 - Start computer manualy

im sure its just the bottons. Antec cases are known for bad buttons


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

Thats what the bench test verifies


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

if the cpu fan stops so does the computer
when you say it passed did you get the post beep


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*



dai said:


> if the cpu fan stops so does the computer
> when you say it passed did you get the post beep


The cpu fan stops after 2 seconds pauses for about 6 and starts up again before it shuts down. Everything powered up but no visual and the cpu fan stopped though *BUT* the GPU fan kept running. Yet no visual to the Monitor.
There is no speaker for the bios on my system nor did it come with one.
I took it into a repair shop even though its a brand new computer but i'm fairly sure the motherboard is DoA.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

it seems like a short somewhere you may be lucky and find it's a defective fan
let us know how you get on with it


----------



## plexxity (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

try another Mobo off another computer, if you have one that support your hardware.


----------



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts after ~10 Seconds*

The motherboard was bad. It appears the x38 chipset is trying to overclock the RAM upon start-up and doing so getting to the update of the BIOS is still not obtainable.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for posting what caused the problem


----------

